# Do you overeat?



## redkitty (May 4, 2007)

Wasn't sure where this should go but figured this was as good a place as any!  So my question is, do you find yourself over eating?  I don't do it often but sometimes I just find myself eating to much and then feeling awful after for hours.

Why do we do this?  We know we've eaten enough but yet we keep eating.  

Tonight for example, I drank red wine with dinner, which already does my stomach in.  Then ate just a little to much and now I'm in misery!

I know this is how many people become seriously overweight, I know its bad, I know enough to not do it very often.  But then here I am, sitting on my sofa rubbing my belly!

Blah!


----------



## Barb L. (May 4, 2007)

Not in a long time - but that doesn't mean I don't go back for more later!  When Iam full thats it for me have always been this way.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2007)

My cousin always used to say about me:

_"I wouldn't say he eats a lot but he's the first to the dinner table and the last to leave and he doesn't talk much!"_

I am addicted to eating.  If there is food on the table, it is my single-minded mission to eat it all.  

In a restaurant, I want an appetizer and dessert along with the entrée.  If the soup looks good, I want that too.  Sadly, along with old age comes diminished capacity.  I can no longer eat as I used to.

If I could manage good portion control, I could control my weight but that doesn't happen often.


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

yes, some days.  especially in the morning.  never feel like I've had enough breakfast.


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 4, 2007)

I always eat off of a "small" plate. I have done that for years. I think my problem is the snacking between meals.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

Miss Kitty...

I sure hate to hear about your tummy-ache. I can only imagine what that feels like since I never, ever over eat.


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

I made a nice meal for a Friday.  Did we over eat?  The chicken was done before sides and before dinner time.  We had a chicken sandwich and then went on with our work for a couple of hours.  Dinner time came and we ate and now we are full.  Time for some personal time.  Computer, video game or a dvd movie.  Before long it will be time to hit the evening chores and we all have a few that cannot wait for tomorrow.....walking the dogs, visiting friends, playing basketball, mowing the lawn, or some shopping.


----------



## sattie (May 4, 2007)

I will over eat if it is something that I really enjoy... I tend to eat more of that item that is deemed one of my favorites which usually ends up in the misery you mentioned. 

Here is one thing that drives me nuts and can't get a handle on.... I am certain this is true about any mexican resturaunt that you go to in the US, but they serve chips and salsa prior to the meal and I always eat way to many of them (specially if the salsa is good and spicy and the chips are warm and crispy), and then when the meal comes, I eat 2 bites and I'm full!!!! UGH!!!


----------



## Robo410 (May 4, 2007)

yes I have the same issue as Andy M.  I am fighting it and intend to win.


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Here is one thing that drives me nuts and can't get a handle on.... I am certain this is true about any Mexican restaurant that you go to in the US, but they serve chips and salsa prior to the meal and I always eat way to many of them (specially if the salsa is good and spicy and the chips are warm and crispy), and then when the meal comes, I eat 2 bites and I'm full!!!! UGH!!!


 
People with kids actually ask them not to serve the complimentary chips/dip.  Don't you wish they would take your order after you eat the chips/dip and just charge you for an appetizer and a drink?


----------



## VIDEODROME (May 5, 2007)

Yeah if there is a Buffet involved I indulge a lot.


----------



## redkitty (May 5, 2007)

Sattie, I have the same issue with all the bread and butter restaurants serve before a big meal!  I hardly ever eat bread anymore, which is one reason I was so full last night.

UncleB, I'm feeling much better this morning and since I stayed up for a bit before bed last night, I wasn't so full.


----------



## csalt (May 5, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> yes I have the same issue as Andy M. I am fighting it and intend to win.


 
Me too!  Problem is my fight is so half hearted I can only blame myself


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

I know I overeat - mostly always.  I have a problem which I very rarely feel full - I can eat and eat and eat - I amaze people. Not good as the I am aging and the metabolism is slowing down. Lately I have been trying to cut my portions down.


----------



## lulu (May 5, 2007)

I cdertainly have a problem  non overeating with varety, buffets, dim sum.  I always over eat at dim sum joints.  I find it  really hard to judge when I am full or undeed when I am hungry.  I just don't seem well wired for it any more.  (I put a lot of it down to past bad eating habits and my nuerological problems, I have bad proprioception too).  Thus I can forget to eat for long periods of time until I feel physically sick, and don't want to eat.  I try really hard to eat regularly as a result.  My appetite is fuelled by desire for taste and texture rather than satiation as a result.  So, conversely, at multi course meals I find it hard to remember not too eat everything, because its not til I hurt I'll realise I'm full.

New things are hard: when I first came to Italy I wanted to eat everything in the first week, I now accept if I lived here  a Life time I would not taste everything in the world I want too! 

I love the small plate technique: I do it too Joanne!  I fnd that visually judging is an easy way to help my mind make the decision before my body!   

My husband is a binger, he'll eat staggaring amounts at a sitting, but he's neat and trim (now!).  I think the nature of office work and long hours encourages this "eat big when you can" attitude.  I really like that when he works he can have proper meals sent to his office through the night, rather than big bags of crisps  to gorge on. 

The other thing DH and I note is that as two people living together we never need buy the family sized packs of anything!  It might work out cheaper per gramme, but it encourages overeating and it doesn't really work out cheaper than buying the appropriate amount for us!  

Bread before a meal is a killer.  I eat smaller meals at home than out anyway (I rarely cook three courses mid week! and often corporate dos have  six courses or more!).  Bread is doubly tempting because we rarely have it at home.  That one tempting bread bowl is more than enough for a meal.  I find it hard to discipline, but now only eat the bread if it is worth it for the taste experience.

I will often ask for chips etc to be removed if it is DH and I!  

Alternatively I have found a grea way to have the fun without thee pain: we find a cocktail or glass of wine and apperitivo is enough for us midweek, a small late of crostini and a drink is a good light supper!


----------



## Jikoni (May 5, 2007)

I do over-eat but only when I cook Kenyan meals  that I grew up eating and  I miss so much.When I go back to Kenya to see my family, My mum prepares my favorite meals and the first few days I over-eat, then 'settle down' and get on with life.


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> Sattie, I have the same issue with all the bread and butter restaurants serve before a big meal! I hardly ever eat bread anymore, which is one reason I was so full last night.


 
Oh yea!!!  I'm a sucker for the bread as well!!!  Why do they torture us so????  

I'm better off with no before dinner freebies... that way I can concentrate on the meal.

I thought of something else... sushi... I can definately eat my weight in sushi!!!


----------



## Emily (May 5, 2007)

I don't do it regularly but I allow myself to sometimes. I think my problem is snacking in-between meals. I'm terrible for that.


----------



## QSis (May 5, 2007)

No, I haven't overeaten in decades because I HATE the feeling of being too full!

It was probably a Thanksgiving dinner, maybe 25 years ago, where I felt terrible and said I'd never do that again.  I haven't.  It's great to feel great after every meal!

Now, if I could just have more willpower over my beloved Miller Lite! 

Lee


----------



## RMS (May 5, 2007)

If I really, really like something, then I tend to over eat but most times instead of overeating at one sitting, I'll go back for more a couple hours later and have more then, kind of like a midnight snack I guess!  I'd rather eat more real food later than to eat junkie sweets.  Call me crazy!


----------



## Katie H (May 5, 2007)

Not really...anymore.  Over the last several years I have avoided the uncomfortable, stuffed feeling I would get after overeating.  The closest I ever come anymore to overeating is at Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner.  However, I don't really overeat then either.  I have learned to take smaller portions of all the yummies.  Even as tempting as it is when we go to our favorite all-you-can-eat Chinese buffet, I don't overeat there anymore either.  Guess it proves that you _can_ teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## lulu (May 5, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Not really...anymore.  Over the last several years I have avoided the uncomfortable, stuffed feeling I would get after overeating.  The closest I ever come anymore to overeating is at Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner.  However, I don't really overeat then either.  I have learned to take smaller portions of all the yummies.  Even as tempting as it is when we go to our favorite all-you-can-eat Chinese buffet, I don't overeat there anymore either.  Guess it proves that you _can_ teach an old dog new tricks.



How small is small?  I take small portions but I do like to try a little bit of everything.  That's where I get into trouble!  I heard (was it here  ) that the first three bites are what tastes the best.  I find that true.  I Use that as a guide for avergae meals, but when there is a big variety even one of everything is too much.  Now, I'm admittedly not the most decisive person, so this makes buffets, dimsum and choosing what to leave on the Christmas saide dishes very very hard, almost odd apearing.


----------



## Half Baked (May 5, 2007)

I did it today!  We went to a wedding that was 2 hrs away. 
The morning got away from us and it was a race to get there on time.  Finally all the pics were over and we got to the reception at 3pm and I was starving.  

They asked me to get the buffet started....and I did!    I overfilled my plate to the point that Mr HB was making fun of me but I finished it.    We aren't big eaters but I did my share of damage today.


----------



## GB (May 5, 2007)

I overeat. I think my problem is that I love food. I love the taste of all sorts of food. I don't continue eating because I don't feel full. I just love to taste the flavors. If you could just spray the flavor into my mouth I would not need to overeat.


----------



## Constance (May 5, 2007)

I've quit eating until I am stuffed. I feel terrible for hours after that, and I've read that that's when a lot of people have heart attacks. In fact, my uncle had a heart attack last year after having a Philly cheese steak sandwich for supper. (He's OK now.)
I'm also not a snacker, unless I'm actually hungry, and I seldom drink sodas.

On the other hand, I'm a big, strong, German farm girl (5'8"), and have a hearty appetite when I'm feeling well. Six days a week, all I have for breakfast is a small carton of yogurt. But on Sunday, when DH makes brunch, I eat 2-3 fried eggs on one piece of toast, 3 pieces of bacon, and another piece of toast with jelly, plus a pint of skim milk.
Of course, I've gotta have my beer. I have switched to Miller Lite, because it's the lowest in carbs. Good beer, too.


----------



## rbmccleary (May 30, 2007)

I stopped stuffing myself about 4 months ago and i'v lost 56 lbs and I feel alot better not always being the one that killed the buffet


----------



## skilletlicker (May 30, 2007)

I overeat when, because of a lack of time, industry, or opportunity, I've gone too long between meals and then eat way too much of one thing.  If I prepare a well balanced meal with whole grains, beans, fruit, veggies, and a little meat and dairy, there are plenty of leftovers and I feel great.

It's when I come home starved and quickly throw together a half pound of pasta with an easy cheese sauce that I really get into trouble.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 30, 2007)

I was watching a show and they said that it takes you about 20 minutes to feel full. so if you eat rather slowly and really taste the food, you won't be tempeted to get up and go for seconds.


----------



## amber (May 30, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> I was watching a show and they said that it takes you about 20 minutes to feel full. so if you eat rather slowly and really taste the food, you won't be tempeted to get up and go for seconds.



Yep, this is me, I eat slowly and definately get full within twenty to thirty minutes. I eat small portions, several times a day and it works for me. If I over eat my stomach gets bloated, I feel heavy, and lack the motivation to move about and exercise. So, in answer to your question Redkitty, no I do not over eat.


----------



## Dove (May 30, 2007)

*When I eat I never feel full..wonder if that is id a diabetic problem../*


----------



## amber (May 30, 2007)

Dove said:
			
		

> *When I eat I never feel full..wonder if that is id a diabetic problem../*


*

Not sure if it's a diabetic problem marge.  I wonder what it means when I get full on small amounts of food?  Someone help me and Marge!
*


----------



## D_Blackwell (May 31, 2007)

I eat 'ideally', six days a week; counting every calorie, and every gram of protein (something which becomes automatic pretty quickly), drinking only water.  Whole foods mostly; and throughout the day, so there is no lack eating.  Vegetables, fruits, whole grains, cottage cheese.....  One day a week is mine - all mine.  Soda, licorce jelly beans, cashews, sun dried tomatoes packed in olive oil.....anything and everything)  This is combined with a modest excercise program of walking, stretching, and swimming - three sessions of each a week.  So far, no problem keeping off the 47 pounds that I lost.  The only downside was that I ate 'ideally' seven days a week during the weight loss period, which was ok, I ate just fine, even with the calorie limit, but I did look forward to when the splurge day could be added.  It was only a few months.


----------



## Foodfiend (May 31, 2007)

I tend to overeat more times than I care to admit, which has landed me seriously overweight now.  I'm now watching what I eat (in the terms of now doing portion controls - or trying to ), and am now eating until I'm pleasantly/comfortably full instead of the stuffed/miserable feeling I get when I realized I've over-eaten yet once again.  What I don't eat, if I'm at a restaurant, I take home in a take-home box and have again for breakfast the next day (or take to work for dinner that night if I have to work that night).  I'm now finding that my jeans are riding looser and I'm starting to exercise (me- the original "I'm allergic to exercise" girl) by walking at a walk park, and I'm starting to use stairs when I can.  

But, yeah, getting stuffed is not a pleasant sensation at all.


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> *Not sure if it's a diabetic problem marge. I wonder what it means when I get full on small amounts of food? Someone help me and Marge!*


Not sure about you Amber, but I get full on small amounts too. Marge that empty, crawl in the refrigerator and eat everything feeling has happened to me..It comes when my blood glucose drops below normal range of 70...I will also get shakey, sweaty, irritable and forgetfull numb lips...At the first sign of being cranky and wanting to eat..I test myself..You can't let your glucose get down much lower Marge or you can be in trouble...I'd ask my doc, but also some diabetes meds will cause a drop in glucose if you DO NOT eat when you take them..That is dangerous..If you plan not to eat, don't take them.

kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2007)

Not as much as I used to.  That M-word has killed my sense of smell, so I'm simply not tempted as much as when I was younger.  I still like my booze, though, so still consume too many calories.  And the one thing that really still tastes and smells good to me is blue cheeses.  But mostly I'm cooking to meet my diabetic husband's needs rather than just cooking what tastes good to me, so we're eating overall less.


----------



## Treklady (Jun 5, 2007)

I have an obese husband and come from a family of obese members and have quite a few friends who are morbidly obese, and I look at them and say, No Way, do I want to go through what they must go through on a daily basis.

I hope that I broke the cycle in my family. I am not skinny minny. I stop when I am full, and put food back in the serving dish, or just throw it out if I cannot put it back.

Thee only time I do over eat is on Christmas when my Cuban mother-in-law makes her traditional holiday dishes: Marinated pork, black beans, yucca, plantains and Cuban bread. Yummo!


----------



## JGDean (Jun 5, 2007)

*I do*

If I have fresh baked bread with garlic and pepper olive oil for dipping, good cheese and a decent red wine. I try not to bake bread often. The smell seems to be what triggers it. I really do hate that over-full feeling.


----------



## Caine (Jun 5, 2007)

I have benn eating small amounts throughout the entire day for so long now that my stomach has shrunk, so my eyes are definitely bigger than my stomach. Going to a buffet would be a total waste of money for me. I would never hear "*YOU GO NOW! YOU HERE FOUR HOUR!"*


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 5, 2007)

I for sure over eat, don't know how to stop. By the time I get home I am tired and very hungry, so it's eat and go to bed. Bad combination.


----------



## Flourgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I am a stess eater. The past two years have been particularly difficult, so I've packed on 30 pounds in that time. I'm a stay-home mom so I have time to eat all day. Fortunately, I finally figured out what my "triggers" are and am now on my way to losing the extra weight and getting back to normal portions again. 

Congrats to all you guys who have lost weight and who stop eating when your satisfied!

My DH is in the same boat. I've noticed however, that since I stopped serving dinner "family style", and started putting dinner on the plates and then bringing the plates to the table, that our portions have really been cut in half! No more spooning extra servings of dinner, when I make up our plates, I just put the leftovers in the fridge right away.


----------



## Verenamunch (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep ...i do....every day again....i love food and i can't leave rests of food on the table....so when every one is finished i'll start to eat the leftover's!!!! That's my big problem......i can't get enough!!! I just love everything....so when we're out for dinner at a friends house they don't ask anymore what they should cook...it's just: Ok, Verena eats everything!!!!


----------



## Mel! (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello Redkitty 

I overeat on Sundays, and on special days like birthdays. On other days I watch my waistline. 

Mel


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't, but I have a friend who does.

This guy is like a building with feet, and he eats practically like a person in an eating contest! He eats at least two full plates of food compared to my one.

One bowl of cereal isn't enough for him either. He has to have at least two. Four eggs and four slices of toast are his normal breakfast. And he drinks soda like it's going out of style! And he eats at least two sandwiches for lunch.

But then at night, he suffers from heartburn, which I think he might have acid reflux disease. I suggested to him that he ask his doc about the heartburn.

I love him dearly, but I worry about him and I think that he might have some kind of eating disorder.


----------



## Dina (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh I can overeat.  Actually, all of us here in this house do it all the time.  I've put on about 10 pounds since I stopped working.  Blah!  I hate it but that's just life.  Thing is I indulge with sweets.  Why on earth were carbs created?


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 3, 2007)

A low-carb diet won't work for me because I'm a diabetic.

At the low end of the spectrum, I often start to go into a HYPOGLYSEMIC attack because the blood glucose level gets sort of dangerously low.

I need to eat or drink something sweet and something starchy to keep me out of danger. It helps keep the glucose level evenly balanced.


----------



## malabarcost (Jul 3, 2007)

Eat With Your Heart Till You Are 30,
Eat With Your Brain After 30


----------



## soapgirl (Jul 19, 2007)

I tend to graze throughout the day, eating 6 or more small meals or snacks. I am a diabetic, too, and on multiple daily injections (4 shots/day). I find that eating small amounts often helps to balance the BG more than 3 big meals. Plus, I get to have a larger variety of foods. I don't really plan my meals, just keep a lot of the healthy basics stocked up. If I want to pig out on something, I'll make sure to load it up with high fiber fillers, so I get full quicker. I do this with my favorite food, enchiladas. Instead of meat, I'll do black beans, corn, and onion as a filler. I eat the same volume of food that way, but fewer calories.

There is a book out there called "Volumetrics" that my dietician recommended that employs this strategy.


----------

